# [SOLVED] Wireless Lan on ThinkPad T42 with wap_supplicant

## cmdr17

Hi!

I'm trying to get my wireless network running on my ThinkPad T42.

I'm using wap_supplicant, and when I try to connect to the

base station, I get the following messages in my log:

```

failed to send WEP_KEY command

failed to send SSID command.

Firmware error detected. Restarting

Firmware error detected. Restarting.

```

In the console, I get the following messages:

May 06 21:33:37.887878: Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

May 06 21:33:37.887972: Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

May 06 21:33:37.887983: Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

May 06 21:33:37.888013: ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

May 06 21:33:37.888478: ctrl_interface_group=0

May 06 21:33:37.888490: eapol_version=1

May 06 21:33:37.888499: ap_scan=1

May 06 21:33:37.888508: fast_reauth=1

May 06 21:33:37.888518: Line: 8 - start of a new network block

May 06 21:33:37.888529: ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

39 30 35 34 65 9054e 

May 06 21:33:37.888547: key_mgmt: 0x4

May 06 21:33:37.888564: wep_key0 - hexdump(len=10): [REMOVED]

May 06 21:33:37.888575: wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

May 06 21:33:37.888585: priority=5 (0x5)

May 06 21:33:37.888595: auth_alg: 0x2

May 06 21:33:37.888613: Priority group 5

May 06 21:33:37.888624: id=0 ssid='9054e'

May 06 21:33:37.888635: Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

May 06 21:33:37.891354: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

May 06 21:33:37.891365: EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

May 06 21:33:37.891374: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

May 06 21:33:37.891385: EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

May 06 21:33:37.891423: EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

May 06 21:33:37.891446: EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

May 06 21:33:37.891470: wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

May 06 21:33:37.894238: Own MAC address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

May 06 21:33:37.894251: wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

May 06 21:33:37.894265: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:37.894279: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:37.894291: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:37.894303: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:37.894314: wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

May 06 21:33:37.894324: wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

May 06 21:33:37.894339: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

May 06 21:33:37.894561: Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

May 06 21:33:37.894581: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

May 06 21:33:37.894597: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

May 06 21:33:37.995222: Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

May 06 21:33:38.892086: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:39.892933: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:40.893781: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:40.995765: Scan timeout - try to get results

May 06 21:33:40.995828: Received 589 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

May 06 21:33:40.995839: Scan results: 3

May 06 21:33:40.995848: Selecting BSS from priority group 5

May 06 21:33:40.995857: 0: 00:0d:3a:2d:c5:56 ssid='9054e' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

May 06 21:33:40.995868: skip - no WPA/RSN IE

May 06 21:33:40.995876: 1: 00:0d:88:eb:e9:ac ssid='BREMEN' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

May 06 21:33:40.995886: skip - no WPA/RSN IE

May 06 21:33:40.995893: 2: 00:13:10:2b:d6:2e ssid='linksys' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

May 06 21:33:40.995903: skip - no WPA/RSN IE

May 06 21:33:40.995911: selected non-WPA AP 00:0d:3a:2d:c5:56 ssid='9054e'

May 06 21:33:40.995925: Trying to associate with 00:0d:3a:2d:c5:56 (SSID='9054e' freq=0 MHz)

May 06 21:33:40.995934: Cancelling scan request

May 06 21:33:40.995942: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

May 06 21:33:40.995950: Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x2

May 06 21:33:40.995958: wpa_driver_ipw_set_auth_alg: auth_alg=0x2

May 06 21:33:40.995971: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

May 06 21:33:40.995981: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=WEP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=10

May 06 21:33:40.996011: wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

May 06 21:33:40.996036: Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

May 06 21:33:40.996049: EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

May 06 21:33:40.996082: Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=18

May 06 21:33:41.894629: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:42.895477: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:43.896324: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:44.897172: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:45.898020: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:45.997010: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

May 06 21:33:45.997022: Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

May 06 21:33:45.997034: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:45.997052: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:45.997064: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:45.997076: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

May 06 21:33:45.997087: EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

May 06 21:33:45.997110: EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

May 06 21:33:45.997134: Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

May 06 21:33:45.997146: Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

May 06 21:33:45.997210: Failed to initiate AP scan.

May 06 21:33:45.997221: Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

May 06 21:33:46.898868: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:47.899716: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:48.900564: EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

May 06 21:33:48.997550: Scan timeout - try to get results

May 06 21:33:48.997591: Received 589 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

May 06 21:33:48.997602: Scan results: 3

May 06 21:33:48.997610: Selecting BSS from priority group 5

May 06 21:33:48.997619: 0: 00:0d:3a:2d:c5:56 ssid='9054e' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

May 06 21:33:48.997630: skip - no WPA/RSN IE

May 06 21:33:48.997638: 1: 00:0d:88:eb:e9:ac ssid='BREMEN' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

May 06 21:33:48.997648: skip - no WPA/RSN IE

May 06 21:33:48.997655: 2: 00:13:10:2b:d6:2e ssid='linksys' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

May 06 21:33:48.997665: skip - no WPA/RSN IE

May 06 21:33:48.997673: selected non-WPA AP 00:0d:3a:2d:c5:56 ssid='9054e'

May 06 21:33:48.997687: Trying to associate with 00:0d:3a:2d:c5:56 (SSID='9054e' freq=0 MHz)

May 06 21:33:48.997696: Cancelling scan request

May 06 21:33:48.997704: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

May 06 21:33:48.997712: Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x2

May 06 21:33:48.997720: wpa_driver_ipw_set_auth_alg: auth_alg=0x2

May 06 21:33:48.997733: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

May 06 21:33:48.997742: wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=WEP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=10

May 06 21:33:48.997761: wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

May 06 21:33:48.997785: Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

...

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, since I have no idea what to do  :Sad: 

Thanks!!Last edited by cmdr17 on Sun May 15, 2005 6:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dellaxim

what wireless card are u using?

Iam using ndiswrapper with windows driver.

It said firmware error in yours wireless so give ndiswrapper a try

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## pdr

If you got it with the "custom" 802.11a/b/g card (Atheros chipset) you need to emerge madwifi-driver.

----------

## cmdr17

Hi!

Thanks for your answers!

The ThinkPad T42 has an Intel PRO Wireless 2200 BG network card.

dellaxim:

I tried to avoid ndiswrapper, but I will give it a try.

pdr:

Since I don't have an Ateros chipset (as far as I know), I think it's not

necessary, but I will try this, too!

Thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C0deM0nkey

I have a new R51 with intel BG2200 wireless card and it works fine using the beta drivers from sourceforge.

emerge ipw2200

When you emerge this, it checks you have the required crypto options compiled in your kernel, so a kernel recompile maybe necessary.

I found the instructions in a thread do a search for ipw2200 or thinkpad or R51 (T42) or something similar.

Incidentally, I have this working with WEP. I use the following to connect in a script because I dont have the router broadcasting its essid.

iwconfig eth1 ap myapsmacaddress

iwconfig eth1 essid mywirelessroutersname

iwconfig eth1 key myhexkey

dhcpcd eth1

Hope this helps you.

Thanks, Code Monkey

PS. I will watch this thread and provide further help if you require it.

----------

## cmdr17

Hi Code Monkey!

I will try this as soon as I get home.

Thanks!

----------

## cmdr17

Hi Code Monkey!

```

iwconfig eth1 ap myapsmacaddress 

iwconfig eth1 essid mywirelessroutersname 

iwconfig eth1 key myhexkey 

dhcpcd eth1

```

That works!!

Thanks a lot!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

